

Calculate how much fencing you'll need via Google Maps - smallegan
http://www.onlinefencecalculator.com/

======
sabj
What about topography?

~~~
virtualadrian
The idea is to just create a fence around your yard so the earths curvature or
topography shouldn't matter, Although if your "yard" is like 80 acres I
suppose that would be an issue... however if you have 80 acres of property,
you might consider hiring someone LOL

